# Android 4.2 and tethering to XBOX Live



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone had any success in doing this. I have tried two different roms and both no go. I have flashed back to 4.1.2 and no issues. I have set it to open and no password protected and then set it with a password. Just won't connect. Any ideas?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah don't be a douche and buy real internet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

This^


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

I came to this thread to post what everyone above me has already said.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

BrutalSauce said:


> Yeah don't be a douche and buy real internet!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You win post of the day... lol

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow. I guess no one here has had there internet go down or use it for anything else. I appreciate the help. Such a great community.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I've done it before when my REAL internet was down. Couldn't connect to a bunch of friends due to NAT settings and eventually said forget it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

I've done it on PS3 using WiFi tether. And don't listen to these morons. Half the people that post on here only talk shit and have nothing relevant to add to the discussions on these forums.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

gotsflat4love said:


> Wow. I guess no one here has had there internet go down or use it for anything else. I appreciate the help. Such a great community.


People will say that no matter what community you go to. It's just a given when you bring up tethering. Like a "Godwin's Law of Android Forums"


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be one of the only non-judgemental people here. I have had no problems on Xbox Live with Wi-Fi tether. That being said I run CM10 and not a 4.1.2 rom. I do find it funny though how narrow minded people are about tethering. We pay an arm and a leg for our services but if we use them as an internet solution (for whatever reason me personally the LTE speed is faster than my home internet) we are evil and the reason for the removal of unlimited data. Honestly on 3g they had a point, but on LTE it doesn't put a dent in their network. It's greed pure and simple. I tether and am proud of it. I don't care for the judgement that comes from this kind of stuff. I bet most people who do judge do it anyways and just don't want to admit it... /rant.


----------



## ebsk8er (Sep 24, 2012)

Same here I tether around 40gbs a month and I'm proud of it I'm paying for an unlimited service I'm gonna use, lte is a lot faster then my internet service at home, I use it to download movies and play online on my ps3 and stream HD videos from YouTube and upload videos to YouTube, I use it as much as I can

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've tried tethering on 4.1 with xbox live, yeah it sucked because the NAT was restricted or whatever. Xbox live definitely need to use a better internet connection.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

I just don't understand what has changed from 4.1.2 to 4.2. I have flashed back to 4.1.2 to make sure I wasn't going crazy and it worked. There has to be something different with 4.2 that has changed. I am able to tether my ps3 with no problems, but XBOX is a no go on 4.2. Don't worry I have been with this community since the G1 days. Idiots are everywhere and they seem to grow in numbers with more android phones. Yea, I tether. Get off your high horse.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Would like to know as well. I use my tether right now because I am broke and can't afford internet. I actually don't like tethering its unstable. I am only tether till I am able to pay for internet. Till then my unlimited data will be put to use until Verizon forces me off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Then just run 4.1.2. 4.2 is far from being 100% stable yet. Heck, I don't even think some of the more customizable ROMs were _officially _stable on JellyBean.

However, I will say it's funny you're tethering XBL to 4G. I've wanted to do that because I thought it would be funny to give the finger to Verizon before I switched to the shared data. I figured you'd run up just one gigabyte of data in under 20min or so.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Then just run 4.1.2. 4.2 is far from being 100% stable yet. Heck, I don't even think some of the more customizable ROMs were _officially _stable on JellyBean.
> 
> However, I will say it's funny you're tethering XBL to 4G. I've wanted to do that because I thought it would be funny to give the finger to Verizon before I switched to the shared data. I figured you'd run up just one gigabyte of data in under 20min or so.


I have acquired 150+ a month. The reps tell me not to switch to shared lol. I do a lot lot lot of school work for college and some Xbox because my phone provides internet. I also use the cloud storage for music. I use it so I can watch Netflix from my phone in trips Email web surfing. That's what smart phones are made for and putting data limiting kills the actual power of a smart phone IMO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Then just run 4.1.2. 4.2 is far from being 100% stable yet. Heck, I don't even think some of the more customizable ROMs were _officially _stable on JellyBean.
> 
> However, I will say it's funny you're tethering XBL to 4G. I've wanted to do that because I thought it would be funny to give the finger to Verizon before I switched to the shared data. I figured you'd run up just one gigabyte of data in under 20min or so.


You are right 100%. I was just curious if anyone was able to do it. I only tether my Xbox for HBO Go due to the crazy amount of bandwidth it takes to run that app and I literally sit next to a 4g tower so the speeds are better than my at home internet. I live with roommates and they don't care to increase their internet speeds so I am stuck.

As far as how much data you would run through is close to a 1gb per 1 hour of streaming. Don't really play online games, but I am sure I will once I breakdown and buy blackops2.

Thank you for the helpful input.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

IDGAF if anyone tethers or not... dudes post was just funny...sheesh!!!

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly XBL doesn't use that much data. You'd be surprised.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Even if you were playing Halo 4 online? It has to transfer a lot of data I would think.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Even if you were playing Halo 4 online? It has to transfer a lot of data I would think.


Probably not. Games have run for years on crappy internet connections. I only have a 70KB/s upload rate on my PC and can play Borderlands 2 good enough. Overall, one's ping matters much more than bandwidth. Games will "fudge" things to compensate for people with bad connections that makes it unnoticeable to most players. I had an article about how it's done that was fairly interesting from gamasutra a while ago, but have to find it again. Quite a bit goes into figuring out how to make a game run well with lots of people and many of them having craptacular connections.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Probably not. Games have run for years on crappy internet connections. I only have a 70KB/s upload rate on my PC and can play Borderlands 2 good enough. Overall, one's ping matters much more than bandwidth. Games will "fudge" things to compensate for people with bad connections that makes it unnoticeable to most players. I had an article about how it's done that was fairly interesting from gamasutra a while ago, but have to find it again. Quite a bit goes into figuring out how to make a game run well with lots of people and many of them having craptacular connections.


If it isn't too much to ask, I'd love to read that article.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> If it isn't too much to ask, I'd love to read that article.


found it: http://www.gamasutra...88_network_.php

note that it's a 4 page article. gamasutra does not do a very good job making that obvious, lol (I didn't notice at first either).

Random funfact, Ensemble Studios (who did the article there), also did Halo Wars.

EDIT: also one about warcraft (not world of warcrack) which is still probably the basis for Blizzard when they did Starcraft 2 and such: http://www.gamasutra..._warcrafts_.php

The comments to both are also interesting and worth reading.

If you're ever curious about how games are made either as a user or as a developer, gamasutra is the place to go for all that info. Lots of informative, insightful stuff there by the developers that worked on the projects.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> found it: http://www.gamasutra...88_network_.php
> 
> note that it's a 4 page article. gamasutra does not do a very good job making that obvious, lol (I didn't notice at first either).
> 
> ...


This is intriguing. Thanks for the news dood.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I just wish you could open the NAT.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I just wish you could open the NAT.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


there are ways to get around it with some iptable trickery and such I believe, but haven't tried it myself


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've connected to PlayStation with no issues. For a few days or internet was down and used our phones to watch Netflix and games with no issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea, for whatever reason ps3 has no issues. That's why I was curious about XBOX live. Guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Why did everyone automatically assume he doesn't have shared data? If he does he can do whatever he pleases with his data and even if he's on unlimited maybe he pays the fee.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> I just wish you could open the NAT.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You can change IP headers if you know what you're doing. I think you're referring to NAPT (includes port forwarding) or a many to one NAT, the tools with which to do so you should already be familiar with if you've ever routed ips on a Linux based system. Googling iptables or other similar utilities should yield results.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

holysnikey said:


> Why did everyone automatically assume he doesn't have shared data? If he does he can do whatever he pleases with his data and even if he's on unlimited maybe he pays the fee.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


People on shared data aren't going to be tethering wantonly. Those that can afford to do so should most certainly be able to afford faster broadband at home.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> You can change IP headers if you know what you're doing. I think you're referring to NAPT (includes port forwarding) or a many to one NAT, the tools with which to do so you should already be familiar with if you've ever routed ips on a Linux based system. Googling iptables or other similar utilities should yield results.


None of this is clicking to me.
By NAT, I mean XBL's NAT which is usually open but it's moderate or strict if trying to tether because normally there's no port forwarding on the tether apps or functions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

nhat said:


> People on shared data aren't going to be tethering wantonly. Those that can afford to do so should most certainly be able to afford faster broadband at home.


 For one many don't have the availability. Two who are you to judge? It doesn't hurt anyone. I pay for unlimited so it doesn't matter how much I use. I like how high horse people can be seriously... I don't mean to come off so angry but this issue is stupid. LTE towers can handle more than will ever be thrown at them. Simple fact is most people who make these kind of comments either don't have LTE or don't even know how to tether thus can talk down to everyone else. It really is disgustingly judgmental... Why pay for two services when you only should have to pay for one? This mentality is both childish and stupid...


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

Look I started the thread. I wasn't asking for people to chime in with don't be douche, buy real internet etc. I simply asked if anyone got it to work. It doesn't matter what I use tethering for. That's not your business. It was a simple question about 4.2 tethering to XBOX Live.

oh... and for all those who say improve your internet, you obviously don't have Time Warner and I don't have the availability to switch. Use their internet and then we can talk.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have opened up Nat using the stick tether app on my nexus. Halo 4 Spartan ops no longer has crazy lag. And everything works great.

Haven't tried yet on 4.2 but since your laptop can connect to the 4.2 try hard lining your Xbox to your laptop and sharing that connection. Has worked wonders for me on 4.1.2.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1618279

Go to that link to open Nat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> I have opened up Nat using the stick tether app on my nexus. Halo 4 Spartan ops no longer has crazy lag. And everything works great.
> 
> Haven't tried yet on 4.2 but since your laptop can connect to the 4.2 try hard lining your Xbox to your laptop and sharing that connection. Has worked wonders for me on 4.1.2.
> 
> ...


Will test this tomorrow.

-Sent from Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> For one many don't have the availability. Two who are you to judge? It doesn't hurt anyone. I pay for unlimited so it doesn't matter how much I use. I like how high horse people can be seriously... I don't mean to come off so angry but this issue is stupid. *LTE towers can handle more than will ever be thrown at them.* Simple fact is most people who make these kind of comments either don't have LTE or don't even know how to tether thus can talk down to everyone else. It really is disgustingly judgmental... Why pay for two services when you only should have to pay for one? This mentality is both childish and stupid...


I think you are being just as disgustingly judgmental as they are. Bandwidth isn't free. Bandwidth isn't unlimited. If you want a actual example of this, go to any large sports arena during a sold out game. 60,000-90,000 people on 2-3 towers (if you're lucky) doesn't work well. It is a an extreme case I understand, but don't claim knowledge of something you don't understand.

I'm all for using the unlimited plan you paid for, Verizon sold it so you can use it I guess. But using irrational logic and made up facts doesn't help your argument.

This coming from an engineer that also tethers regularly and doesn't feel guilty about it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay enough whining about bandwidth as what has been said has already been said in this thread and others. Any more additional posts about it will be removed.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Maverick0984 said:


> I think you are being just as disgustingly judgmental as they are. Bandwidth isn't free. Bandwidth isn't unlimited. If you want a actual example of this, go to any large sports arena during a sold out game. 60,000-90,000 people on 2-3 towers (if you're lucky) doesn't work well. It is a an extreme case I understand, but don't claim knowledge of something you don't understand.
> 
> I'm all for using the unlimited plan you paid for, Verizon sold it so you can use it I guess. But using irrational logic and made up facts doesn't help your argument.
> 
> This coming from an engineer that also tethers regularly and doesn't feel guilty about it.


It is nearly impossible to for users to fully utilize an LTE tower I never said it was "unlimited". My logic is hardly irrational I believe you need to get the definition for that... I do understand far more than you would ever know considering my occupation... Worst part is you seem to agree with my point now making your post pointless... Nice...

EDIT: Oops... Sorry Yarly... Im done... Plus you rock! (Brownie points?)


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> Okay enough whining about bandwidth as what has been said has already been said in this thread and others. Any more additional posts about it will be removed.


This. There are 100 other threads about unauthorized tethering. This thread could only sustain life by being transferred to a "how to tether to Xbox" thread.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Die thread die!!!









Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Closed.


----------

